

Vesper, Balls and Marco Arment - m4xt3r
http://maxt3r.com/blog/vesper

======
bsg75
It does not take balls, but instead an awareness that people will pay a
premium for a brand even when the product itself is feature poor. This may
also be referred to as "market savvy".

